# *UPDATE on HIGH COUNTRY ARCHERY



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

It has been a busy kick off to 2010 here at HCA. Watching the threads, it has become clear that we needed to give both fans and skeptics alike an update on the steps we are taking to turn HCA’s customer service around. We know we have a tough hill to climb in getting back to HCA’s glory days, however we are preparing to be in this trek for the long haul. Here are just a few steps that we have identified to get us on solid footing.

1) The company is debt free. I can’t emphasize enough how important this fact is for both the current health and long term viability of HCA.

2) New staff positions. Many of our customer service issues were staff related. We have made some tough decisions in paring down our staff as we continue to re-build with a fresh team, however we found it necessary.

3) We are deploying updated technology - specifically as it relates to our inventory control and customer service processes. The systems (both hardware and software) that were in place were proving to be a handicap in effectively processing and executing our warehousing, fulfillment and customer service functions.

4) Honoring HCA’s original warranty policy. Even though the asset purchase of HCA does not require Hunters Heritage Group to warranty the previous companies work, HHG wants to show to HCA’s loyal following, that we will honor their original warranty policy. 
Any bow with the Barnesdale Limbs, will continue to have the bow repaired and warrantied as originally stated in HCA INC.’s original warranty policy. 
Any product that does not have a Barnesdale Limb, and where parts are not available, we will stick to what was original stated in the warranty policy, we will replace your bow with a new model at 50% off retail price.


5) We are revamping our communications tools with dealers. We are in the process of building a better, more efficient online tool to communicate with dealers, provide current product information and service tracking. This will improve even more as we progress in the rollout of the new service systems (see #3).

6.) Our phone system is being updated to provide better service and more effectively handle your calls. 

Some mention has been given to a shooter program. As this, as well as many other marketing initiatives are certainly on our radar, we want to be certain our infrastructure is securely in place before we open the throttle too wide on our marketing efforts. As I mentioned earlier, we are in this for the long haul. Right now that means repairing some of the foundation on which the business will build.

We appreciate your patience in this process as the Hunters Heritage Group continues the necessary steps of moving High Country Archery in the right direction. We are receiving a lot of feedback through your posts and it is extremely important to us, so please keep ‘em coming!

Sincerely and God Bless, 
The HCA team
###

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me here or call the main HCA line at 423-443-4185.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

I wish you the best in your future. You really do have a great product!


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you for your support! If there is anything I can do to help you, let me know.

God Bless


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I wish you the best!.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

team HCA - wish only the "best" to you guys...



BTW : the Speed Pro is all the ****z :darkbeer:

..................................................


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Wish ya the best! yall have made some killer bows in the past and hope you have all the past issues resolved! good luck!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck HCA


----------



## FATT (Feb 7, 2009)

*Website*

Nathan, Like I have stated before I love the speed pro, But your website needs an upgrade. Also I have been thinking about starting a little proshop and ordering some bows from HC, who do I talk to at HC. 

good luck, Ryan


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

What happened to your 32" draw length bow from last year?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

best to you, I support your actions to grow your business and maintain as in the past your high level of the quality of your products.

One of the things you said sure hit the head on cost and that is inventory control. I was the 2nd level Manager of Major computer firm and we had the testing of inventory and also working with production control to make sure the inventory level was correct in the system or corrective action were taken. The other item that seem so simple such as the 80-20 rule that 20% of the part numbers make up 80% of the total inventory vaule. These are the parts that you have to make sure that as you cut in on new EC do not effect your total cost position.

Best to you
Bill Olmesdahl

Sweet Old Bill archery Pro shop


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Are there any plans to handle getting bows to customers who have no dealer within a reasonable distance? Will the Speed Pro arrows still be available?


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

With your honest approach I am sure you will do well! Good luck!


:darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

it sounds like HCA is on the right track for a turn around. I can't wait to see what is in store for the future.


----------



## TRX32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Are there any plans to handle getting bows to customers who have no dealer within a reasonable distance? Will the Speed Pro arrows still be available?


I would like to know this as well. Also, will there be any apparel available from HC? I would love to have a hat and shirt.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## mudslinger2 (Jun 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hunter56 (Feb 16, 2009)

*HCA ...service higher then ever ! ....my story*

HCA has 100% of my support ..a HCA owner for many years ..now my 5 th HCA bow ..these folks mean what they say and Nathan Land is tops !
let me tell my story ..
..i had a 4 runner pro model my 4th Hca bow ..i really wanted a new bow but affordability was a factor ...
i sent the bow to a string maker on here afetr calling and asking if he sould perfoem the tasks i needed and to try to get the draw length correct and poss to put a new cam on to correct draw length ..w. a new string and harness ..trying to make something really good a little better ..the bow was in immaculate condition ..i even tried selling it on here prior w/no luck 
i called Hca to get a new cam and quickly they shipped to him and he installed w new string and harness 
well ..removing from the box when receiving along with gouged shipping and no insurance on it ..the bow was damaged ,,definitely from improper use of a press ..the limb damaged beyond repair ..Hca had non available anymore 
i called him and sent pics 1 hr after receiving ..getting conflicting storis of the damage from him ..i finally got my money back w not a hint of help to replace 
i also sent the new cam tio HCA w /a letter and ..2 weeks has passed and had not gotten credit back for the new cam never shot or used ,,
i called HCA and had talked to a very nice lady and asked what happened ..she assured me i would get credit back ..
later that day i get a call from the owner Nathan Land asking what happened ..and he said lets get you a new bow ..let me see if i have any new ones in a box ..he called me back the next day and had a few different older models ..his kindness and concern was genuine .wnating to help me 
he siad you would like the new technology ..and of course ..well he said i have a new upgrade program and can offer me and IRON MACE at a very reasonable affordabale price ..wow ! 
i drove over to their factory just 2 hrs away and let me tell you i got service 
their employess are like a family unit rather then employess in a work atmosphere..Nathan spent 2 hrs with me took me in the back and pulled a new Mace from the rack ..put my peep in and aligned ,,went thru the new cam design and adjustments ...impressive ,sincere ,just too many good words for them ..and yes i will admiot i had been skeptical of the service ,although i never had any problem at all even prior ..in 06 i took 2 bows to them where they upgraded the cams replaced bushings and strings and service then was great for me ..
The MACE is the best bow i have ever owned and shoots like no other ..i have got nothing but compliments at the range and have told this story to many and will keep telling people being impressed as customer service is the thing that keeps them coming back .,.for me i amd loyal for life ..and the Mace now a prized possesion ..Thank You so much HCA and Nathan Land ,for you will be sucessful and bring HCA back ..i could never thank you enough 
Sincerely hunter 56


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

My prayers go out to you and HCA!! You make an excellent product..:wink:


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Bring em back Nathan, I loved my High Country Phillips Force, It was special make up for a archery shop in Nashville, Tn Around 1999 or 2000.

High Country was on top of the world in the 90's.

Bring back that old camo and the Script writing on the limbs Man those were good looking bows.

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter56 (Feb 16, 2009)

*ttt*

bump


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Are there any plans to handle getting bows to customers who have no dealer within a reasonable distance? Will the Speed Pro arrows still be available?


After not getting an answer to this question here or thru the PM I sent,I called just a few minutes ago and got a girl who I think said her name was Alicia. She could not give me an answer about no dealer in the area but if you are a lefty the answer for now was no!!


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

One other way to make sure the business is on the leading edge is for HC to take a look at ISO 9000, get a copy of the document and see if HC would want to certify the business to this document etc. 

When you see how you have to go about getting certified it like you have to check all your process from raw material purchasing, part control, warehousing, inventory control, building the bow, selling, shipping and cost control.

The end should be if you do this you are cerfied to sell, ship all over the world. I worked with the management team at a large computer firm, it takes a lot of work but the net was we also found we had to pay out bucks upfront to get this done, but after the process was done we had long lasting year after year saving. The hardest sell was not to the workers it was to the management that had to be pushed, shoved to understand that even when you have products that sell, process that seems to work you nver can be to good and you have to have a process that is documented to show areas of issue prior to becoming major factor is lost of the leading edge or quality first.

Bill

Bill


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hca*

Ghost,


Due to the flux of phone calls lately, there are several people being trained 
to handle Customer Service issues. As far as LH bows, we are definitely looking into a LH Speed Pro and we will let you know when these become available.

As for a nearest dealer, I have sent you a PM. Please respond back and I will help you with any issue you may have.

Sincerely,
Nathan Land


----------



## Adair (Mar 12, 2005)

It is nice to see a small company displaying large corporation strategic thinking. I will be looking forward to seeing how this unfolds for you. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

HCAspeedkills said:


> Ghost,
> 
> 
> Due to the flux of phone calls lately, there are several people being trained
> ...




When the head man takes time to check whats going on here, the commitment to get this company back to where it should be is obvious. I got replies to several PMs I had sent in the last few days even though he is at the NABA show and extremely busy during that time he still took the time to personally answer. I have replied to your PM Nathan. We need to talk sometime soon.


----------



## TANDD (May 21, 2008)

*Costumer Service*

I sent my 2008 Speed Force in to have a minor repair done. My fault (probably), and I can't be more happy with the service. They fixed my bow at no charge and no questions asked. I would like to thank Nathan and all his staff for their help and consideration.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Best of luck to HCA, I'd like to see them get back to where they were in the early to mid 90's when I shot them. They built a great bow back in the day. 
Nathan bring back the old names like the Excaliber and others...HCA had some good bow names back in the day.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Good luck HCA. My 2 best buds and their dad used to shoot your bows back in the early to mid 90's...

Hopefully it will all work out for you guys and good luck in the future!!!

BEST WISHES!


----------



## HCAspeedkills (Jan 21, 2009)

*Hca 2010*

Thank you for the support guys! Great things to come for HCA!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Sounds good!:wink:


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sweet Can't Wait*

Have you spoke with Mike Morgan in a while he spoke real highly of you guys I really miss your bows.


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*Solo cam?*

Just was wondering if a solo cam is in the future? Some of the high country bows in the past have been. I'd like to see a 35-36" axle 2 axle with a 7.5 brace shooting 315fps or so! Is that possible for us 3-d/ hunters with a smooth 1 cam?


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Great Job HCA*

Company being debt free. New staff positions. Deploying updated technology. Honoring HCA’s original warranty policy. Revamping communications tools with dealers. Phone system is being updated to provide better service and more effectively handle your calls. Cant ask for more than that! I have produced parts for HCA for 25 years, not once have I ever had a issue with this gang of Bow Hunters. Our business and personal relationships have never faltered throughout the years. The steps taken by Nathan Land revamping this company will indeed reintroduce this quality bow line to the masses. Long live HCA !!! :darkbeer:


----------

